
Source Map Proposal - Mapping generated/minified JavaScript to its source - justinweiss
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U1RGAehQwRypUTovF1KRlpiOFze0b-_2gc6fAH0KY0k/edit
======
justinweiss
Some basic support for this landed in WebKit recently:
[http://peter.sh/2012/01/css-selector-profiler-source-
mapping...](http://peter.sh/2012/01/css-selector-profiler-source-mapping-and-
software-rendering/)

I'd like to see this hooked up to the Rails asset pipeline!

